# Airex spinning reel...



## Morgan07 (Mar 26, 2009)

We were recently cleaning out my wife's granfathers house after his unfortunate passing and found a lot of hunting and fishing equipment in an upstairs closet. We came across an Airex Vagabond spinning reel made by the Lionel Corp. I searched and can find very limited info on this reel. Believe it or not this thing is brand new in the bag with the original box, and seems to have never been mounted to a pole. Any assistance with find out some history on this piece would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Morgan07 said:


> We were recently cleaning out my wife's granfathers house after his unfortunate passing and found a lot of hunting and fishing equipment in an upstairs closet. We came across an Airex Vagabond spinning reel made by the Lionel Corp. I searched and can find very limited info on this reel. Believe it or not this thing is brand new in the bag with the original box, and seems to have never been mounted to a pole. Any assistance with find out some history on this piece would be greatly appreciated.


Ask any question here in reel talk... on the ORCA board..[old reel collectors assc.] http://orcaonline.org/ipw-web/bulletin/bb/ no membership required... you just register for free... like this site... lots of good people there... some one will have the answers for you...

good luck


----------

